

Feedly mobile has a login bug - rapsourly
http://blog.feedly.com/2013/07/02/mobile-login-bug/

======
rapsourly
This frustrated me for twenty minutes before I decided to check their blog.
The in-app error was not very useful, but I liked the response. I'm on iOS, so
I installed one of the (free) third party apps, and at least I can use my
feed.

It definitely adds to the frustrations inherent in the Apple App Store walled
garden though...

